# "Wind Chill" overrated



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

From _Slate Magazine_:



> ...No amount of tweaking will make wind chill more comprehensible. The language of "equivalent temperatures" creates a fundamental misconception about what wind chill really means. It doesn't tell you _how cold your skin will get_; that's determined by air temperature alone. Wind chill just tells you the rate at which your skin will reach the air temperature. If it were 35 degrees outside with a wind chill of 25, you might think you're in danger of getting frostbite. But your skin can freeze only if the air temperature is below freezing. At a real temperature of 35 degrees, you'll never get frostbite no matter how long you stand outside. And despite a popular misconception, a below-32 wind chill can't freeze our pipes or car radiators by itself, either...
> 
> Why are we still reporting on the "wind chill"?


----------



## Domo (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd never even heard of the term 'wind chill' until i came to these forums


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you kidding? Wind chill is very important here!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 7, 2010)

STP is right. Most of us in Canada just can't get enough wind chill. It's a national measure of just how tough we really are.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

In fairness to Canada, the regular temperatures are so low anyway it doesn't matter


----------



## Domo (Jan 7, 2010)

:lol:

I am not sure tough is the right word


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, your not tough until you've experienced a Canadian "wind chill".


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 7, 2010)

Again, STP is correct. Why, even in summer we have wind chill. We just don't talk about it in summer for fear of spooking the tourists.


----------



## Domo (Jan 7, 2010)

Wind chill in summer?!

-Cancels trip to Canada-


----------



## Daniel (Jan 7, 2010)

> -Cancels trip to Canada-



Best...decision...ever


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 7, 2010)

Wimps.


----------



## Domo (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey i am sure i could handle it!


....with 50 layers of clothes on


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2010)

Pft. You wouldn't last a minute in that wind chill. You could handle it...pahahahah:rofl: Silly Aussie.


----------



## Domo (Jan 7, 2010)

:lol: Hahah that sounds like a challenge!


----------



## Andy (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not much of a challenege if I already know it's true. :tapfingers:


----------



## Domo (Jan 7, 2010)

:lol:

Are all cannucks as cocky as you? :nanana:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 7, 2010)

Domonation said:


> :lol:
> 
> Are all cannucks as cocky as you? :nanana:



Just the survivors...


----------



## Melon Collie (Jan 8, 2010)

I find the reporting of windchill quite helpful for planning purposes...how much bare skin you can have and for how long.  If you are going out to the car and it's minus 5 with no wind chill you wouldn't bother with a hat, mittens and scarf, but the exact same temperature with a strong wind and you'll be feeling pain if you don't cover up.
On the flip side, I find summer windchill refreshing.  It sure takes a bite out of the humidex.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 8, 2010)

Wind Chill...[SIGN]pffft[/SIGN]..It's just a bit of added wind.  A 'cool breeze' when you weren't quite 'expecting it'.


----------



## Andy (Jan 8, 2010)

That's right, just gives you a little shiver.:hmm:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 8, 2010)

:lol:  And maybe, perhaps, cuts your breath....just a wee bit though - when you aren't concentrating on your runny nose.


----------



## Andy (Jan 8, 2010)

And breaking off your snotsicles.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 8, 2010)

Ewww...We're supposed to be "Canadian" STP...We don't 'talk' about those things. :lol:


----------



## Domo (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG you have snot?!...and here i was thinking Canadians were not human


----------



## Andy (Jan 8, 2010)

It was just a spelling error. I meant sootsicles, ya know those icicles that hang in the cities with a lot of soot on them. 

Were not human. WE ARE SUPER HUMAN!:beer2:


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG you guys are so funny snot sicles that is gross just gross.


----------



## Domo (Jan 9, 2010)

STP said:


> Were not human. WE ARE SUPER HUMAN!:beer2:


My friend describes Canadians as 'the Australians of the Northern Hemisphere' :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Jan 9, 2010)

:hmm:Okay, enough with the insults towards Canadians. :teehee: Kidding.


----------



## Domo (Jan 9, 2010)

Haha you are a cheeky bugger!


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 9, 2010)

Domonation said:


> OMG you have snot?!...and here i was thinking Canadians were not human



Absolutely  NO snot in Canada - that was 'brought' in by the Americans (Daniel?)  and our Canadian Border Agency refused entry to their 'snot'...As you can appreciate Domo, we already have enough of our own stuff going on without letting American "snot" cross the border. :teehee:

But, on good days we do however very proudly own the title of "cheeky bugger" (Every second Friday of the month, actually)


----------



## Domo (Jan 9, 2010)

:rofl:

I love you guys!


----------

